# Wow, A-Basin sucked hard today



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

After the last month or so of riding at Loveland, I had been spoiled by the good snow and low crowds. Heading back to a Colorado Pass resort today was like a swift kick in the balls. Icy hardpack, crowds, lift lines, gapers, BLAH!

I'm officially OVER Summit County and the rest of the CO Pass resorts. You can catch me at Echo and Loveland next year!


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/27588-basin-4-2-2010-a.html

get back to me when your day at A-Basin truly sucks :laugh: i love and hate that place. on a good day it rocks, on an average or shitty day its just not worth it.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Count yourself lucky dude, the conditions you've mentioned sum up my mountain when it's open in the dead of winter.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It was great yesterday blue skies, no front range fucks, and good temps.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I thought it was going to be good today, but as soon as I got there and saw it was overcast I knew I was fucked. I made two runs and the went fishing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I made 7 or 8 park laps and said fuck it, I spent 6 hours in the sun lapping the park yesterday. Ready for Woodward to do summer camp so I can go hit the air bag and try double chucks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I took two park laps and hung it up. I'm not much of a jibber and definitely prefer jumps, so they're park setup right now isn't doing much for me right now. They have lots of jibs setup, but their little jump line is weak as hell. Plus, they were having a rail jam today, so most of their jibs were a clusterfuck anyway.


----------

